# Largest tree you've ever seen....



## tbuff (Jul 16, 2013)

In the area where you live.


----------



## tbuff (Jul 16, 2013)

I'll be the first to respond to me own post! 

I'd have to say that the Tulip Poplar on the front lawn of my work place is the largest tree I've ever seen. It has to be close to 160ft and at least a 5ft girth at the base. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jul 16, 2013)

Cathedral state park in West Virginia has some big trees, I've been there but it ain't close where I live...HOWEVER,

this behemoth is behind Subway, near Sheetz, in my hometown, Gettysburg....

http://www.eveningsun.com/news/ci_22802074/preserving-285-year-old-witness-tree

You can't get a real good idea of how big it is until you get up close to it, and realize many of those limbs are bigger than your average tree in the woods around here.


----------



## rdust (Jul 16, 2013)

Huge Bebb oak down the street from my work in Rochester Hills, Mi. I guess it's some type of hybrid?? Due to this it's not in the record books. Either way a neat/huge tree.
http://rochester.patch.com/groups/editors-picks/p/whats-more-lovely-than-the-bebb-oak-tree

Have another huge oak near the house but it's on my other computer I'll dig that up in a bit.


----------



## pen (Jul 16, 2013)

Woodburne Sanctuary. Susquehanna County Pa. Biggest Hemlocks, Ash, Cherry, largest stands of hickory, that I know of locally.  It's a bit of the very limited amount of old growth (virgin) lands in Pa.

http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...ylvania/placesweprotect/woodbourne-forest.xml

http://www.portal.state.pa.us/porta...t_harrisburg/13904/woodbourne_preserve/588502

Really fun to walk through those woods and see trees that just make one's jaw reach it's downward limits. If you are in NorthEastPa and into hiking, it's worth it.

If you are into geocaching, my geocaching club at our local high school set up a great multi-cache there a few years back that takes a 5.5 mile walk around the property. http://www.geocaching.com/seek/cache_details.aspx?guid=9fdd3aa5-025b-4ca8-8428-b7d6cc6131db

pen


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 16, 2013)

They cut down this healthy Pin Oak (the bass turds) about four miles from the house. 
This one was about 65" at breast height.
There may be other big ones around here that I don't know about.....


----------



## aansorge (Jul 16, 2013)

I just started measuring trees for fun.  I bought a clinometer and a Nikon 440 rangefinder.  Haven't found anything huge yet here in Minnesota...biggest is a 24 ft circumference at breast height and tallest is a couple of 95 footers...a cottonwood and a pin oak.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 16, 2013)

tbuff said:


> In the area where you live.


 
I'm within an hour of stands of old growth Doug Fir, Western Red Cedar, and Hemlock.  6'+ diameter stumps are not uncommon.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 16, 2013)

I live in a place called Sherbrooke forest (pic below) which is dominated by  mountain ash - which is one of the tallest hardwood trees in the world. they typically grow from 70–114.4 m (230–375 feet.) it doesn't take much to build quite a collection of firewood. 


The tallest i have seen is close to 300 feet.


----------



## Ram 1500 with an axe... (Jul 16, 2013)

Any pics out there of the trees that you drive through out west on that park?


----------



## Applesister (Jul 16, 2013)

pen said:


> Woodburne Sanctuary. Susquehanna County Pa. Biggest Hemlocks, Ash, Cherry, largest stands of hickory, that I know of it's a bit of the very limited amount of old growth (virgin) lands in Pa.
> 
> http://www.nature.org/ourinitiative...ylvania/placesweprotect/woodbourne-forest.xml
> 
> ...


Nice link


----------



## aansorge (Jul 16, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> I live in a place called Sherbrooke forest (pic below) which is dominated by mountain ash - which is one of the tallest hardwood trees in the world. they typically grow from 70–114.4 m (230–375 feet.) it doesn't take much to build quite a collection of firewood.
> 
> 
> The tallest i have seen is close to 300 feet.
> ...


 
I don't think there are any confirmed 375 footers alive today from what I have read.  The tallest current is just 327!


----------



## Applesister (Jul 16, 2013)

Theres a calendar printed every year of the largest trees. I'll have to look it up.


----------



## Applesister (Jul 17, 2013)

From what Ive read thru links here, Tulip Poplar and Black Cottonwood are the biggies in the Northern Hemisphere.


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Jul 17, 2013)

here's a list of the top 5 tallest trees in the world - 3 of them are within 15 mins drive 1 is walking distance from my house.

  Name Location Height Girth Measurement Details
1 Ferguson Tree Healesville, Watts River Catchment, Victoria Australia Over 500ft (154m+) 56.5ft (17.5m) Measured by Surveyor Ferguson. Fallen tree 435 feet to tree (top broken by fall). 3 feet thick at break. Recorded in 1872
2 Not Named Mt Baw Baw, 470 ft (145m) N.A. Measured by Surveyor G.W. Robinson. Prior to 1889
Victoria, Australia
3 Lynn Valley Tree British Columbia near Vancouver Canada 417 ft (128m) 53ft (16.4m) Past Specimen, not well verified (Ref. Dr A.C.Carder)
4 Centenial Exhibition Tree Menzies Creek, Victoria Australia 400ft (123m) 72 ft (22m) Measured by sawmiller after felling. Prior to 1888
5 Not named Dandenongs, Victoria Australia 392 ft (120m) N.A. Fallen tree measured by Surveyor David Boyle in 1862. He added 30 ft for its broken top giving it a total height of 420ft.


----------



## rdust (Jul 17, 2013)

Ram 1500 with an axe... said:


> Any pics out there of the trees that you drive through out west on that park?


 
I have some pictures of the redwoods around here somewhere, I'll see what I can dig up.


----------



## aansorge (Jul 17, 2013)

Maybe, but then again maybe not.  Lots of reports of 400 to 450 ft tall tee on both hemispheres, and many by semi-credible means.  Sitka spruces, costal redwoods, douglas fir, etc.  all lay some claim to tall maybes.....


----------



## aansorge (Jul 17, 2013)

Right now the record stands at just under 380 ft for a coastal redwood that is a very young 600 years old....north of the equator


----------



## Applesister (Jul 17, 2013)

Americanforests.org 
Big tree champions


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 17, 2013)

aansorge said:


> Right now the record stands at just under 380 ft for a coastal redwood that is a very young 600 years old....north of the equator


 
That is the tallest tree... and I have seen it myself. It is called Hyperion.

The current _largest_ living tree is the General Sherman Tree in Sequoia National Park, which I have also seen. It is a Giant Sequoia.


----------



## Mr A (Jul 17, 2013)

I have visited the General Sherman Tree at 275 ft,estimated age of 2,300–2,700 years .
Hyperion Tree in Redwoods National Park is claimed to be the world's  tallest living tree at 379.7 ft., 700–800 years old.


----------



## aansorge (Jul 17, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> That is the tallest tree... and I have seen it myself. It is called Hyperion.
> 
> The current _largest_ living tree is the General Sherman Tree in Sequoia National Park, which I have also seen. It is a Giant Sequoia.


I thought only a select few knew of Hyperion's location.  Are you one of the select few or is word getting out?  I'd hate to see the soil at the base of the tree get compacted...


----------



## geoff1969 (Jul 17, 2013)

giant mountain ash that's one of Victoria's largest trees. Around 270 years old, it's about 76 metres tall with a circumference of 15 metres. google ada tree ....


----------



## geoff1969 (Jul 17, 2013)

there a google picture of it ... cheers


----------



## rdust (Jul 17, 2013)

This one is near the house.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Jul 17, 2013)

That 200 foot  cottonwood someone showed us from a craigslist ad.


----------



## lukem (Jul 17, 2013)

I got 6 cord from the branches of this black oak tree, some of which where well longer than the 20" bar on my saw (pictured).


----------



## Ashful (Jul 17, 2013)

Biggest I've seen?  Meh... 

Biggest I've cut?  There's a better conversation.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 17, 2013)

I will roll with the biggest hardwood I have cut. 55 inch red oak. (Note the pick up truck) I cut larger silver maples(63-72 inch) but this red was much stronger.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 17, 2013)

aansorge said:


> I thought only a select few knew of Hyperion's location. Are you one of the select few or is word getting out? I'd hate to see the soil at the base of the tree get compacted...


 
Yah, there is a cult of people that have seen it keeping the location secret. The locations were posted for a time on a now defunct forum (Treeworld.info) and Mario Vaden's web site. Now much about them on the web is purposely posted disinformation, with descriptions stating that they are in some remote and lost area, or in another part of the greater park system where they are not. They are actually not that far off the beaten track. We hiked past and saw several of the Grove of Titan trees and what is now called Hyperion about the time that Humbolt State did the redwood survey and 'found them'. It was not disclosed how tall they were until sometime later. There are some big ass trees in that park, for sure.

I have also found the Valley of the Giants in Oregon, a grove of massive old Doug firs, red cedars and hemlocks, which the BLM gives out outdated information about regarding how to get there. The rest of the Siletz River area is completely logged out and you would never know it is there. The bridge past Valsetz is rotted out and the road to the now bulldozed town is blocked off so you have to take bypass roads to get there. I have also scouted out some large old growth stands in Bull of the Woods, and several other big tree places in Oregon and California. I off-road a lot in my Toyota 4WD and my brother's tricked out Jeep. I have also found/seen the now tallest Doug Fir near Roseburg, OR near where I used to live. The tallest Sitka Spruce fell over in the hurricane that hit Canon Beach several years ago, and I saw that one many times (it was right off the main highway).


----------



## Ashful (Jul 17, 2013)

I cut a 60" oak, but everything below 49" diameter was hollow.




There's one interesting white oak up the street from me.  Not the largest I've seen, by any means, but it's canopy is well beyond 100 feet wide.


----------



## rideau (Jul 17, 2013)

lukem said:


> I got 6 cord from the branches of this black oak tree, some of which where well longer than the 20" bar on my saw (pictured).
> 
> View attachment 106478


Six face cords?  That's a lot of wood from branches! With trunk that tree should heat you for a year.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 17, 2013)

tbuff said:


> I'll be the first to respond to me own post!
> 
> I'd have to say that the Tulip Poplar on the front lawn of my work place is the largest tree I've ever seen. It has to be close to 160ft and at least a 5ft girth at the base. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and post.


 
Are you sure on that 160 feet? That takes a mighty tree to grow that tall.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 17, 2013)

Below is a cottonwood. That is my wife standing by it and then laying on the stump. I remember the stump was over 70" but don't remember by how much.






First picture below is my wife again. This time looking at a redwood that is over 300' tall. Second picture was by another redwood.


----------



## rideau (Jul 17, 2013)

Woody Stover said:


> They cut down this healthy Pin Oak (the bass turds) about four miles from the house.
> This one was about 65" at breast height.
> There may be other big ones around here that I don't know about.....
> 
> There really should be laws protecting these trees.  Our village doesn't have one, next village over does.  These idiots come in, their insurance company doesn't want a tree near the house, they cut the gorgeous, healthy trees.  Including cutting trees owned by the village, without going through any kind of review.  Just move in, cut them.  By the time you know what they are doing, its done.


----------



## rideau (Jul 17, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Below is a cottonwood. That is my wife standing by it and then laying on the stump. I remember the stump was over 70" but don't remember by how much.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106494
> ...


 
Great picture of the Cottonwood stump.  I had no idea they grew to that size.  See lots of white stuff blowing across the Thruway along the Mohawk.  Have always presumed it was from cottonwoods..?


----------



## albert1029 (Jul 17, 2013)

rdust said:


> This one is near the house.


That is one gorgeous hunk of tree...


----------



## Woody Stover (Jul 17, 2013)

rideau said:


> There really should be laws protecting these trees. Our village doesn't have one, next village over does. These idiots come in, their insurance company doesn't want a tree near the house, they cut the gorgeous, healthy trees. Including cutting trees owned by the village, without going through any kind of review. Just move in, cut them. By the time you know what they are doing, its done.





Joful said:


> I cut a 60" oak, but everything below 49" diameter was hollow.


The guy across the street had been pestering the county for years to take it down, and they finally did. I was over there and he was saying "That thing was ready to go." Huh? Like smokinj said at the time, you don't see 'em that big, that clean. There was virtually no chance of that tree falling on the guy's house. No lean to it at all. It was down in a depression so was never exposed to the full force of the wind, and his house was upwind of where the heavy weather usually come from.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 17, 2013)

Not sure why you quoted me on that, Woody. I've cut only three big trees over 40" DBH in the last year, one being an almost-dead Ash, and the other two being uprooted / broken in hurricane Sandy. The aforementioned 60" oak was broken off, about 15 feet in the air.  Made for an interesting take-down.

I almost never cut a healthy tree.


----------



## aansorge (Jul 17, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Yah, there is a cult of people that have seen it keeping the location secret. The locations were posted for a time on a now defunct forum (Treeworld.info) and Mario Vaden's web site. Now much about them on the web is purposely posted disinformation, with descriptions stating that they are in some remote and lost area, or in another part of the greater park system where they are not. They are actually not that far off the beaten track. We hiked past and saw several of the Grove of Titan trees and what is now called Hyperion about the time that Humbolt State did the redwood survey and 'found them'. It was not disclosed how tall they were until sometime later. There are some big ass trees in that park, for sure.
> 
> I have also found the Valley of the Giants in Oregon, a grove of massive old Doug firs, red cedars and hemlocks, which the BLM gives out outdated information about regarding how to get there. The rest of the Siletz River area is completely logged out and you would never know it is there. The bridge past Valsetz is rotted out and the road to the now bulldozed town is blocked off so you have to take bypass roads to get there. I have also scouted out some large old growth stands in Bull of the Woods, and several other big tree places in Oregon and California. I off-road a lot in my Toyota 4WD and my brother's tricked out Jeep. I have also found/seen the now tallest Doug Fir near Roseburg, OR near where I used to live. The tallest Sitka Spruce fell over in the hurricane that hit Canon Beach several years ago, and I saw that one many times (it was right off the main highway).




Thanks for the story.  Someday I want to move out west and look for those big groves.  I read the book "the Wild Trees" about Sillett and Michael Taylor and was mesmerized.  This came after my first trip to California and a trip to Calaveras park.  That place brought tears to my eyes!  I've seen the Grand Canyon, Venice, the Eiffel Tower, the Rockies, and more but nothing hit me like seeing my first Giant trees.  They are mystical beings that need to be preserved and their range expanded.


----------



## StihlHead (Jul 18, 2013)

Well, you do not have to move here to see the big trees. You can always visit. I do not get out to see them much myself, maybe a few times a year? I am outside most of the time though, as I ski patrol in winter on Mt Hood and I white water kayak and off-road in summer. Logging has leveled a lot in this area, and fires have destroyed a lot of other areas. Which is an issue for preserving forests; no point if they are just going to burn down, be killed by beetles, or be paved over for condo developments. For now at least these big trees are here in the western US. You can drive through some of them in the Sierras and hike to others. The tallest and the biggest trees in the world are in the coast range, the Sierras and the Cascades of Oregon and California.


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2013)

rideau said:


> Six face cords?  That's a lot of wood from branches! With trunk that tree should heat you for a year.


No...6 cords.


----------



## Ashful (Jul 18, 2013)

lukem said:


> No...6 cords.


 

6 cords is one heck of a tree.


----------



## lukem (Jul 18, 2013)

Joful said:


> 6 cords is one heck of a tree.


 

First tree I've ever hand to noodle the branches so two guys can get them on the truck.  We didn't have enough guys to get them on there whole.  

I think 3 of the branches of that tree made the top 5 biggest tree's I've ever cut.  The tree service guy said it was the biggest tree he's seen in Indiana, and I don't doubt it.

You had seeing the big ones get cut down, but this was starting to loose a lot of branches (probably due to lightning) and was right over a house.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jul 18, 2013)

StihlHead said:


> Well, you do not have to move here to see the big trees. You can always visit. I do not get out to see them much myself, maybe a few times a year? I am outside most of the time though, as I ski patrol in winter on Mt Hood and I white water kayak and off-road in summer. Logging has leveled a lot in this area, and fires have destroyed a lot of other areas. Which is an issue for preserving forests; no point if they are just going to burn down, be killed by beetles, or be paved over for condo developments. For now at least these big trees are here in the western US. You can drive through some of them in the Sierras and hike to others. The tallest and the biggest trees in the world are in the coast range, the Sierras and the Cascades of Oregon and California.


 
We're pretty lucky to have stands of old growth in the Olympic National Forest - no signs, no roadside marker, just driving along and all of a sudden the trees are huge.  Nearly as impressive are the occasional stands of very old second growth (100+years old).


----------



## rideau (Jul 18, 2013)

That is (was) one amazing tree...the branches the equivalent of 6 22inch diameter 54 foot tall trees!  What was the dbh of the tree?  You must have gotten 8 cords or so total from the tree.  Absolutely amazing.  Wish I could have seen the tree.  Do you have any pictures of it before it was cut?  You'll be remembering that tree warmly for a few years.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 18, 2013)

rideau said:


> Great picture of the Cottonwood stump. I had no idea they grew to that size. See lots of white stuff blowing across the Thruway along the Mohawk. Have always presumed it was from cottonwoods..?


 
Oh how I wish my memory was like it used to be....  I once saw the largest cottonwood in Michigan. It was located near Cornell. It definitely was larger than the one I pictured. In addition, it was quite some distance to the first branch; a very tall tree. For sure it was larger than 6' diameter. Some day I'll get back that way and see if the tree still stands.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Jul 18, 2013)

Auzzie Gumtree said:


> I live in a place called Sherbrooke forest (pic below) which is dominated by mountain ash - which is one of the tallest hardwood trees in the world. they typically grow from 70–114.4 m (230–375 feet.) it doesn't take much to build quite a collection of firewood.
> 
> 
> The tallest i have seen is close to 300 feet.
> ...


 
we are very lucky to live in this beautiful area....


----------



## privatejoker75 (Jul 18, 2013)

we have a handful of old growth fir around our house. Easily 120+ feet tall. One in the field just died that's probably 5' diameter


----------



## osagebow (Jul 18, 2013)

Hmmm...I could probably sneak in there and get that straight limb second from the right....lotta bows in that one. Anybody have a bud in the Fairfax PD if things go bad?

http://bigtree.cnre.vt.edu/bigtree_detail.cfm?AutofieldforPrimaryKey=1531

Site also says we have a champ mulberry 10 miles down the road, I'll have to check.


----------



## Soundchasm (Jul 19, 2013)

There's a group of three 550 year old oaks nearby called the Three Sisters.  They're pretty cool.  We got permission from our neighbors to walk in their large woods, and there's a monster tree back there to rival a sister, and (I think) there's the oldest sycamore tree in Montgomery Co.  It's fallen over and split and hollow but still living, and I think there's a cookie factory in there.  If I ever go for another walk, I'll try to get some pics.


----------



## Soundchasm (Jul 24, 2013)

I took that walk today in our adjoining woods.  I have permission to walk back there.  Got some shots of a few massive oaks, and the oldest sycamore in Greene County (so I've read).  The walk was a blast.  Only took one dog for my own safety!  ;-)  The rockets get lit when they scent a deer.


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Jul 24, 2013)

Here is the link to the thread I had on the record Ash tree I had on my property before and after its demise.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-record-books-to-the-ground-pic-heavy.108993/
It was 120 feet high, 128 ft crown and contained 7 1/2 cords of wood.  I am still cutting it up and should be done by the end of summer.


----------



## osagebow (Jul 24, 2013)

golfandwoodnut said:


> Here is the link to the thread I had on the record Ash tree I had on my property before and after its demise.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads...-record-books-to-the-ground-pic-heavy.108993/
> It was 120 feet high, 128 ft crown and contained 7 1/2 cords of wood. I am still cutting it up and should be done by the end of summer.


 

Wondered if you were finished up that monster. 2 years +  in one tree!


----------



## DianeB (Jul 25, 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/petercamyre/3463377816/


Some really large sycamores in our area - this is the largest.


----------

